# Nuevo Vallarta Grand Bliss/Grand Mayan questions?



## lauramiddl (Sep 30, 2014)

Hello,

We're looking for a two bedroom in April 2015 through RCI points.  We're a family of four, mainly there for the pools.

For the date I want (4/17) Grand Mayan #7491(69,500 points) and #7486 (42,000 points) are available, as well as Grand Bliss #6562 (71,000 points). Mayan palace is also available but it doesn't have the nice pools, so we're not interested.

My questions:

What is the difference between the two Grand Mayans?  Why the point difference?

Grand Bliss is newer, right?  What pools can you go to (i.e. is a Grand Bliss pool open or just Grand Mayan pools)?  Besides being newer/a little nicer are there any other benefits to this property over Grand Mayan?  

All charge $75 weekly resort fee, but at least one RCI review mentions a $500 "hidden" fee -- is this a concern?  Also, any early check out penalty that you know of?

I've stayed that the Riviera Mayan property (Mayan Palace) so I know a bit about Grupo Mayan.  I didn't like that we were placed far away from the beach/pools near the highway,  as an exchanger,  and also the time it took us to check in.  Does one of these resorts above offer a better chance at good location and less crowded lobby?  What about best pool access?  

What are the parking charges?  Any offer self parking over Valet?

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## hurnik (Sep 30, 2014)

lauramiddl said:


> Hello,
> 
> We're looking for a two bedroom in April 2015 through RCI points.  We're a family of four, mainly there for the pools.
> 
> ...



IMOH, if you can do the Grand Bliss and don't mind the extra points, do it.  Much nicer, IMO, and the beds are WAY softer (I find the GM beds to be hard as a rock).

Grand Bliss has access to everything "below" it.  Basically you would not have access to the Grand Luxxe stuff, but everything else.
Grand Mayan only has access to GM and "below" it. so you would NOT have access to GB and GL areas.

Not saying the GM is bad or anything, but once you go Grand Luxxe, you almost never want to go back down.  haha

I'm not sure about the RCI differences, others may know.  I'm guessing maybe 1 vs. 2 bedroom?  I'm amazed you even see the Grand Bliss, (rare sightings like the orange polka-dotted and striped zebra).


----------



## pittle (Sep 30, 2014)

The Grand Bliss units are a little larger and are newer.  The decks are significantly larger than GM.   It is a little further to the wave pool,waterslide and lazy river than the Grand Mayan because those were built in front of the GM.  At GB, you can use their pool, GM pools, and MP pool.  GM can only use GM pools & MP pools. The only people who cannot use the wave pools, waterslide, and lazy river are MP folks.  (I personally think that is a bummer since they are al so close together.)

WIFI is free at GB, but I think I read somewhere that with the $75 fee, you get free WIFI at GM.  BUT, that will be for just 1 device per room at GM (2 for 2-bedroom)and GB is "open" so you can use more than 2 WIFI devices in a 2-bedroom unit.  

Grand Bliss units that do not have an ocean view overlook the Santuario where there is a lot of activity until about midnight.  We stayed facing that when we were there last year on an exchange and it was not too distracting.  It is good family entertainment and is different each night.

Grand Bliss has 2 under-counter refrigerators and plenty of storage for food in a pantry.  Grand Mayan has a medium sized refrigerator (bigger than the under-counter ones.  

Both lobbies are large, we did not have a problem checking in last year.  GB is just one building where there are multiple buildings for GM with one large check-in area.   

All the model units are on the top floor  (9th) but it has a special elevator, so you do not have the sales guys using the regular elevators.  

Only Valet parking now.   I do not remember the cost.  We had a $500 credit that came with an RCI promo and we used part of it for parking.

No penalty for early departure, but there is for late departure.

When we were GM owners, I did not want to upgrade to GB because I did not think there as enough difference, but now that we stayed at one, we would choose it because of the larger decks and free WIFI.  We love sitting on the deck reading and watching the waves roll in after we have been out by the pool or on the beach for a few hours.

You can't go wrong with either.


----------



## lauramiddl (Sep 30, 2014)

thank you both for your replies.  

So it sounds like Grand Bliss is much nicer but farther from the pools.  There's a chance for an ocean view with GB but probably not -- the alternative view of the Santorium has not been too troublesome

Still would like to know what the difference is with the lower and hight point GM properties.  Anyone? 

Again, thanks!


----------



## LisaH (Sep 30, 2014)

In terms of getting a unit with ocean views, are GL and GM about equal or one is better than the other?


----------



## travs2 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Grand MAYAN or Grand Bliss*

The above info is correct.  How old are your children?  If you are there mainly for the pools IMHO I would stay at the Grand MAYAN.  The units are large and the balcony with little sitting pool is large enough. The water in these pools are usually freezing anyway....even at the Grand Luxxe units.   Yes, the GB units have a larger little pool and fridge BUT it may be a bother trying to get over to the GM pools and lazy river depending on the age of the children.  Also, if you are going through RCI don't count on having an ocean view.  It may happen but it is rare.  Also, the entertainment area called the Santuario can be loud at night.  We've heard people complain about the noise even those staying on the Santuario side of the Grand Luxxe.

Whichever, you choose you will have a great time.  It can get expensive for a family so plan on a trip for groceries at Walmart or Mega.  If you have any other questions just ask us TUG members.  Oh, and don't go on the presentation.  It can be brutal and will waist a good part of your day.  Happy travels.


----------



## lauramiddl (Sep 30, 2014)

We would be there just for the pools so your point about the Grand Mayan is helpful.  My kids are 14 and 9, so we're quite mobile. 

I ended up actually enjoying the walk from building 19 to the Mayan Palace pool (in Riviera Maya) but it was a big deal to leave the condo making sure we had everything for the day. I hated waiting for the shuttle, though.  

How do all these distances compare to Riviera Maya?  

Still hoping to find out the difference between the two Grand Mayans.  

Thanks for all the replies, everyone.


----------



## rpennisi (Oct 1, 2014)

Grand Bliss overlooks the Santuaria and golf on one side and the ocean on the other side.  It is right next to the Grand Mayan.  You crossover a small path and you on their pool complex....and you still have GB pools and MP pools...your'e pool people so go for that choice.  And the units are much better and free wifi.
GB is more central to the Santuraria and the adjacent transportatopm center. 
Bigger fridge and deck are big plusses as well.


----------



## pittle (Oct 1, 2014)

It is not as far to the wave pool from GB as building 19 at RM.  (I have stayed in that one.)  At the GM, you walk out of any of the buildings out to the pool area. The wave pool & waterslide are closer to the ocean and the lazy river closer to the buildings. From GB, you walk through the plant lined walkways.  The Santuario is the place is also the main shuttle station.  All shuttles and taxis are there.  

I have pictures of GM in 2008 and GB in 2013 in the link by my signature.  I took some pictures of the pools in 2008 from the 10th floor of GM then.  Just click on the here button.


----------



## fluke (Oct 20, 2014)

*Some additional questions about the Grand Bliss*

I have an exchange in the Spring and had some questions about the Grand Bliss.    

I know there are no in unit washer and dryer but I have heard they have a few within the building that are fee for use - is that correct?

Also I have seen some pictures of the GB pool and it appears oceanfront.  But I cannot find a recent map - all the maps I have seen only show the MP pool as oceanfront and don't show a GB pool.  Is the GB pool oceanfront ?


----------



## pittle (Oct 20, 2014)

fluke said:


> I have an exchange in the Spring and had some questions about the Grand Bliss.
> 
> I know there are no in unit washer and dryer but I have heard they have a few within the building that are fee for use - is that correct?
> 
> Also I have seen some pictures of the GB pool and it appears oceanfront.  But I cannot find a recent map - all the maps I have seen only show the MP pool as oceanfront and don't show a GB pool.  Is the GB pool oceanfront ?



The Grand Bliss Nuevo does have a pool that is very close to the ocean.  There is a GB pool under construction at Mayan Riviera that is oceanfront and is scheduled to open in February.   I pasted a picture of the GB pool in NV below - I took it from the models on the top floor of the GB building in June 2013.






The washers and dryers are on every other floor.  You do pay for them and get tokens in the gift shop.


----------



## fluke (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks - I should have said I was looking at Nuevo Vallarta.


----------



## pittle (Oct 20, 2014)

This thread has been about NV, but the new GB oceanfront pool in Riviera Maya has been a hot topic on some other threads.  It is being built in the premiere spot at that resort.  The GB at RM has not had its own pool until now.  The GB pool at NV is where part of the huge MP pool used to be.  These two are very close to one another now.  Google earth doe not have a photo of the resort since the Grand Luxxe and Grand Bliss and their pools have been built.

You will have a great time.  We were at the Grand Bliss last year, but will be at the Grand Luxxe next month.  We are looking forward to it.


----------



## belor (Oct 21, 2014)

Google is slow with Mexico updates for some reason, but Bing maps is much more up to-date and also shows the development of Grand Luxxe:

http://www.bing.com/maps/?v=2&cp=20...=Puerto Vallarta, Jalisco, Mexico&form=LMLTCC


----------



## Pizza67 (Oct 21, 2014)

I asked how the the new GB pool at the RM property was going on their Facebook page earlier this month and they said that the Pool and Beach Club were scheduled to be open next month.  They would post the official openning dates when they were offical.

So, in Vidanta speak, anytime between next month and spring.  lol


----------



## rpennisi (Oct 22, 2014)

pittle said:


> This thread has been about NV, but the new GB oceanfront pool in Riviera Maya has been a hot topic on some other threads.  It is being built in the premiere spot at that resort.  The GB at RM has not had its own pool until now.  The GB pool at NV is where part of the huge MP pool used to be.  These two are very close to one another now.  Google earth doe not have a photo of the resort since the Grand Luxxe and Grand Bliss and their pools have been built.
> 
> You will have a great time.  We were at the Grand Bliss last year, but will be at the Grand Luxxe next month.  We are looking forward to it.



Phyllis,
I think you meant the GL pool at NV is where part of the huge MP pool used to be.  GB pools are on the other side of the Havana Moon restaurant, where the models for GB and GL used to be before they put the models on the top floor of the GB.
Ron


----------



## pittle (Oct 22, 2014)

rpennisi said:


> Phyllis,
> I think you meant the GL pool at NV is where part of the huge MP pool used to be.  GB pools are on the other side of the Havana Moon restaurant, where the models for GB and GL used to be before they put the models on the top floor of the GB.
> Ron



I just remember it being extremely long and they started shortening it when they started talking about GL in late 2007/early 2008 and then even more when they tore the buildings down.  It is hard to tell since they have redone everything.  The original pool did go about as far as the old sales check-in area which was not far from the last GM building.  The pool went almost to the restaurant that is on the beach near GL.The GL pool out on the point used to be golf course. 

I found a picture from Google Earth in 2006.  You can see that the MP pool went behind what is now Havana Moon.  It looks like they made the MP pool much smaller (number of units too!), and added the Grand Bliss pool to the other side of Havana Moon, so it is in a new area.  I remember the GL models being near Havana Moon in late 2008.  They tore those down when they put the models on the top floor of the Grand Bliss.  They sure can move stuff around!  :ignore:

[url=http://pittle.smugmug.com/Mayan-Palace-Pools/n-gFLmc/i-6zTnWg3/A]
	
[/URL]


----------



## rpennisi (Oct 22, 2014)

Phyllis,
I do remember the part that went around the Havana Moon, but it wasn't a usable part of the pool, for swimming that is. It was a shallow extension of the MP pool that I found confusing as to its purpose (maybe filtration?).

On the other side of the MP pool, they cut off a large section just past the MP's activities hut, put up a wall and above the wall is a GL infinity pool. We found that pool not being used by anyone last time there.
Ron


----------

